# Archer Fish



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Can these be kept in an aquarium??? Where would I get some?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes they can be kept in the aquarium, and they are everywhere. BA Scarb has them as well as Luckys I think.

Though they are brakish fish.

Here is a decent profile of them: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Toxotes&species=jaculatrix&id=791


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

too bad they're brackish... that's pretty limiting since I only have (allowed to have) 1 tank lol

Anything else as epic/different as these guys that I can keep in freshwater or saltwater? (lol one of each).


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol...

that question would be best answered by oddball lovers like Jackson, bigfishy and shark.

what are you planning to have in the tank right now?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

also, what size? gives us an idea of what to lock onto.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> also, what size? gives us an idea of what to lock onto.


125 gallon, maybe an arowana, and an two or three oscars. Filtration will be maxed out at the fluval fx5.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

They do well in full fresh. so yes they are ok for full fresh water. Big al's luckys and so on buy fish that are kept in full fresh and they keep them in full fresh.

I am not saying it is best to keep them that way but I had a few for about 6 years in full fresh before I sold them. They dont get big so they wont do well with oscars or an Aro.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Jackson, what other oddball fish can you recommend???


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

I have a pair of 2" archers. nice fish. they stay in the top 1/4 of the tank. mostly at the surface. i bought them at big als vaughan. i was told they are ok in fresh water. once i was home and read up on them, and saw that they needed brackish water i called big als and gave them shit for lack of information. they told me they should be fine. they share the top of the tank with a 5" needle nose gar. i would think a larger arowana would make a meal out of them sooner or later. mine are good eaters...frozen bloodworms, fr. shrimp. live guppies, rosy reds. but the food must be at the top of the water, once it falls below them they won't touch it, unless they are chasing minnows, then they will chase it anywhere.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

MichaelAngelo said:


> 125 gallon, maybe an arowana, and an two or three oscars. Filtration will be maxed out at the fluval fx5.


I think you're pushing it with just those fish alone. If you're going with predators, I'd slap on more filtration than just a fx5.

I don't recommend the aro since they can get 2+ ft long. Your tank doesn't have the width to accomodate it once full grown.

But of course, it's your call obviously. I'm just offerring my opinion, please don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

everyone has a differnt opnion of oddball fish. some like different color, shape, swimmer or floater etc. big als scarborough has some lung fish of different sizes(different) they also have a few different sized clown knife(different) they have a pike cichlid that looks cool, and across from that they have a green pike(community) differnt. motoro sting rays are cool. cichlid fish store at kennedy, south of egglington has a huge colourful lobster ! big als vaughan has a large black ghost knife for a good price, some bigger gars, they also just got in a 4" pike of some sort, plus bright orange and blue crayfish. fish store at dundas west of 427 has a large albino knife(cool) but they want $300+ for the fish. most of the places carry elephant nose fish(community) me personall i would like to have large green puffers, i think there eyes are the sweetest of any fish, but the fish is not the best in a mixed tank


----------

